# Q-Rich no longer a Clipper



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

> The Los Angeles Clippers have reached an agreement in principle to trade guard Quentin Richardson to the Minnesota Timberwolves for Sebastian Telfair, Mark Madsen and Craig Smith, leagues sources said Monday.





> Craig Smith
> Position: Undersized 4 (6-foot-7)
> Contract: 1 year, $2.5M
> 2008-09 PER: 17.01
> ...



link


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Here's to hoping Telfair has a legitimate shot in Clippersland to be a starting point guard on a good team.


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

I guess no Ramon Sessions. I like this trade though. It gives us a descent back up PG and a big man.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I like the deal for the Clippers, but it does tie up Telfair for two years.

PG: Baron Davis...Sebastian Telfair...Mike Taylor
SG: Eric Gordon...Mardy Collins
SF: Al Thornton...Ricky Davis...Steve Novak
PF: Blake Griffin...Craig Smith...Mark Madsen
C: Chris Kaman...Marcus Camby...DeAndre Jordan

I still think they could use a long athletic wing player off the bench. If they could land Rodney Carney to a $2-3m per year deal, he'd fit perfectly with the squad they currently have. I dunno though, there's a whole lot of offense in that first unit and not a whole lot of defense.

Any chance Camby starts over Kaman for that reason?


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

bingo


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

We need to trade Al Thornton for a defensive stopper.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

matador1238 said:


> We need to trade Al Thornton for a defensive stopper.


we will give you odom and sasha and walton


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

only if dunleavy is willing to let his team run will this trade work out.

i can't stand to watch telfair brick shot after shot in a half court set


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

kaman + thornton for prince!

http://games.espn.go.com/nba/tradeMachine?tradeId=kwyjvd


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

Nah thornton for Battier


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Solid move by the Clips, Q wasn't going to do a ton besides leave Gordon looking over his shoulder, and you turned one backup into two. Craig Smith can give you starter-quality play in backup minutes, which will be important should Blake Griffin get into foul trouble (which I anticipate because young big men typically do). Aside from that, Telfair is a competent backup point guard at this point, and he isn't costing much at all. 

As DANNY said, this team is one that needs to be allowed to get up and down the floor. Let Kaman/Camby grab rebounds and throw outlet passes and get the rest of the team moving, the roster is almost purpose built to play NellieBall. 

The Clippers have made a number of moves and right now Dunleavy's batting 1.000 for the summer. Not quite sure how to react, it's disorienting.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Also, in regards to trading for a defensive swingman, that's a good idea, but I wouldn't be so quick to move Thornton, he's a talented player that you may get to actually stick around. Camby's actually the guy you want to move because
A)He's an expiring contract who can still play, making him a valuable commodity,
B)There's no chance he resigns with the Clips after this year, so you're going to lose him for nothing anyway, and
C)It frees up reserve minutes for DeAndre Jordan, who some people believe has serious potential. 

With Houston signing Ariza and losing Yao for the season, they may be talked into a trade with the basics being Camby for Battier. A sign and trade with Denver involving Camby for Linas Kleiza and Renaldo Balkman makes sense for both parties. I seriously doubt that Detroit would want to move Prince. Andres Nocioni in Sacramento would be nice, but I don't know how open they'd be to moving him. Personally, while Battier is the best move, I think that the Denver idea could work out really well.


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

Rumor has the Clippers working on a sign and trade for Ramon Sessions. If thats the case, Telfair might be dealt since we already have Mike Taylor at 3rd string. 
We can trade someone like Telfair + Thorton + Camby for Ramon Sessions + Bruce Bowen + Mbah a Moute. Bowen and Mbah a Moute will give us some much needed defense.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

I think we're all in agreement on this one: Dunleavy worked some magic in this deal. From now on, the Clippers should look to do business with the T-Wolves before any other franchise. First they take Jaric off our hands for Cassell (and a 1st rounder!), now they're essentially gifting us a young, talented PG and a versatile young F that help fill two areas of glaring need and round out what should be a very capable, productive bench for the upcoming season. 

I don't mean this to sound harsh, because I loved Q during his first go-round in LA. But at this point in his career and with the current process of improvement and rebuilding this franchise, I did not foresee him bringing very much to the table. Q is a gunner, flat-out. No D, no passing, low FG%, high TO rate and consistently inconsistent. Great move for GM Dunleavy, hopefully he realizes that this is his true calling and opens his mind to the possibility of grooming, or seeking a successor to his coaching throne.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

At first I was a bit annoyed as I am living the 2010 FA "dream" but when you look at the players received, except Madsen, you can't be disappointed. I just hope Telfair comes in here with a good attitude, I believe this aspect has been one of his drawbacks. Craig Smith I have liked, he is short but he makes up for it with his hard work.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Smith and Madsen both only have one year left on their deals, so this move only "adds" 2.7 million to their salary for that summer, but it bears mentioning that Randolphs 16ish million cap figure was turned into that 2.7, so it's tough to complain about.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I agree, the 2.7 isn't much but if the goal of the Clippers is to make a big offer to a player then that 2.7 is huge. Then again Telfair could always opts out of that 2.7 mil. The biggest positive thing I like about this trade is that I believe it takes away the chance of signing Iverson since his role is filled, who would have been a bad signing.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

True, but as I've said, with most of the big free agents being either shooting guards or power forwards I don't think that any of them are a great fit for the Clips. The plan for the team, from what I can see, is to build around Griffin and Gordon, as they look to be possible perennial all-stars.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

well look at it this way

it was either 2.7 or 5.5

5.5 being the possible mid level exception on ramon session.


----------

